

Ask HN: What are your top 3 UX resources? - gonification

If you were learning UX, seeking answers or insight, what are your top 3 resources?
======
mc_hammer
www.goodui.org is great

my biggest 3 takeaways from trying to improve my ux were:

\- vertical spacing makes things feel more relaxing, so always use more
vertical space than you need

\- typography is key: [http://practicaltypography.com/summary-of-key-
rules.html](http://practicaltypography.com/summary-of-key-rules.html) is a
really good guide

\- users have no idea what your favorite icon does, you have to put a label by
it

